# Bible Cover pattern?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone have a bible cover they've made that they really like?

This is what I've had for about ten years:


















Pockets in the interior of each of the covers, and a zipper. I recently got a new Bible, though (an NIV study bible from Zondervan. Wow!) but it doesn't fit my old cover... So I'm trying to decide how i want to do this. A purchased one simply is _not_ an option , but I'm having trouble finding a pattern that fits my basic criteria of pockets and a zipper. And I'd like to be able to put something cross-stitched onto it again, without looking like it was an after-thought. 

Or maybe I'd just be better off bumbling through and creating another one from scratch? (I dread the thought! lol)


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Here's one I found - http://sewing.about.com/od/giftideaspersonal/ss/bookcover.htm


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Countrystyle said:


> Here's one I found - http://sewing.about.com/od/giftideaspersonal/ss/bookcover.htm


yeah, I'd run across that one, too... But it just didn't speak to me. 
I guess I'm down to just making my own. I'll have to make some directions to go along with it.


----------

